# Are these seat belt bolts correct for a 66?



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

My 66 GTO has deluxe seat belts with floor retractors and a console, but I'm deleting the console if that matters. Anyways, I need to order the correct bolts and want to make sure I don't mess it up. I'm guessing the chrome bolts with the longer shoulder hold the front seat belts, and the plated ones with the shorter shoulder are for the retractors and rear seat, all the bolts are 7/16 x 1 1/4. Maybe someone that knows for sure will respond. Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------

